# Leachianus gecko build advice



## specialmias (Aug 19, 2013)

I wouldn't have believed it myself but I emailed a a lot of different people about keeping leachies in planted vivariums. I was under the impression they would wreck any plants they came in contact with. I have been given a list of plants by folks who have kept leachies long term in planted tanks they have had success with. Those seem to be: 
Snake plants,zz plants , pothos , platycerium, monsters, ficus, Boston Fern, Sword Fern,Neanthe Bella Palm. I seem to have some plants to try down and I love near Maryland cork and will be hand selecting a lot of pieces to make this fake branch: How to Make a Tree out of Cork Tubes | Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians

However I want to try to line all the walls with solid zoo med cork tile/ background as this is the texture leachies tend to like and I've noticed mine get stressed if most of the walls are transparent. I've never seen anyone line all sides so I have no idea how this looks. I also don't know if it'll rot or expand and become a mess. 

Secondly I want to place my plants on alcoves and things while still keeping the main branching climbing furniture and cork tubes for the leachie to hide in detachable. As leachies like really crowded cages yet sometimes need to be taken out cork hollow and all for weighing. I was wondering what the best way to layout my plants would be given that.

I think if I can overcome those two major challenges from a husbandry perspective I may be able to pull this tank off.

Thanks in advance


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Leachies RULE!!

I'm glad your making a planted tank for yours, it could make a really cool home for the big guy. The plant list that you have is a pretty good one and I can imagine they would work well with leachies.

The cork background should hold up just fine as I know a few froggers who have had them in 85% humidity or higher for over a year with no problem.

John


----------



## specialmias (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you for your response!. After hearing comments that the slabs rot when it gets in contact with the drainage layer I was really concerned. I actually found a thread with what I'm aiming for:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/69469-exo-terra-woodland-vivarium.html

except with cork bark rounds and cork bark sides (although now I'm convinced about the tree tile).

Also as I'm aiming for the natural habitat as shown here does anyone know of a good moss that can be used in tanks that will climb decor like this? I doubt a leachie wouldnt destroy it but a crested may be okay. http://www.360cities.net/image/mt-koghi-fern-forest#703.27,21.26,60.0


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I think what would be really cool is instead of tiling the tank with tree or cork tile you could simply use several oversize cork rounds(perhaps sanded to make them look less like cork) or branches cut to fit and laid out to mimic the crotch of a tree-I think it would look a lot more natural. Negative space could be filled with substrate and plants.


----------



## specialmias (Aug 19, 2013)

Funny thing was that I was toying with that very idea with cork bark filled with good stuff to keep the leachies out if it as on that tutorial from josh's frogs. In nature they naturally live in those kinds of tree hollows. However with leachies I think that the best success I've had is with having 3 walls covered. The cork bark texture seems to be their favorite. My personal theory is that leachies like getting those big cat claws of theirs into the cracks. 

I think it would be great if I could manage to make that tree crotch removable if I need to. My concern is a big angry gecko will be really scary to get out of it lol. The growls are intimidating.


----------



## specialmias (Aug 19, 2013)

sooo 35lbs of cork bark from a distributor later. I now have an enormous box of cork in my living room with all sorts of tubes. I'm going with two ideas for now as posted below and can't decide which. My biggest concern is taking up too much space which the tree crotch doesn't seem like it'll do.

*Idea number one:* Here I'd take three enormous cork bark flats and use them to cover the sides for our little leachies security. The problem is the dang cork bark arcs so much it will end up "wasting" 2-3 inches of interior space for a 3d effect after I foam in the gaps. The final vivarium size will be around 15-20 gallons or around what Steve at Leapin Leachies uses for his babies. In the picture I just laid the side cork bark slabs in there as I couldn't glue them in just yet.









*Idea Number two:*
Here I gave the tree crotch a shot and I think if I filled in the sides with great stuff and moved those two oversized branches to the sides and trimmed then then filled the gaps with great stuff I'll have more room but the background will jut in a bit. Either way it will be more room than the previous but I'm worried about gaps where I wont be able to get the critter out. 










Sometime this weekend I'll take the plunge and actually go in and try to decide and great stuff things in. I'm already working on filling the enclosure with just ferns and other things that would fit with a laurel forest (The type commonly found in New Caledonia) theme.


----------

